# Distichiasis?



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

As many of you know, my husband and I have been heavily researching breeders and poodles in general. When looking at one litter's sire and dam, I found that on the Orthopedic Foundation site, the dam had something called distichiasis.

I know that this means eyelashes growing in an abnormal spot on the eyelid, but I'm wondering how big a deal this is. Anyone ever experience this with their dogs? Is it a reason not to breed a dog? Should I take this as a warning sign?

Thanks!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It is hereditary and somewhat common in poodles. Those eyelashes can be a nonissue or they can grow towards the eye and they need to do a small surgery to roll the eyelid out so they don't scratch the cornea. Whether you decide to get a puppy from this breeder or not is up to you. You can ask for a vet clearance on the puppy that he or she does not have the condition. 

I might keep looking, but some things don't bother me. One thing that doesn't bother me is 'punctate cataract- significance unknown' in an older dog. Lots of poodles have that and it doesn't affect sight as far as I know.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My mini has distichiasis. He has a few long eyelashes growing on the undersides of his upper eyelids. For the most part they have not bothered him at all, although they have the potential to irritate the eye and even scratch the eye.

These are abnormal eyelashes, growing where they should not be. It is not the same as entropion (the lower eyelids roll inward, causing the normal eyelashes to rub against the eye) or ectropion (the lower eyelids roll outward). 

Distichiasis in dogs is apparently difficult to treat. You can pull the lashes out, but they will grow back as there is a hair follicle. There is an option to have a vet ophthalmologist freeze the follicles, but this may or may not provide a permanent solution as they could come back over time.


----------

